# Soundtrack of my life?



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello, just thought my favorite genre was worthy of a thread of its own.

Here is one of my favorite tunes by Monchy y Alexandra, it's Bachata, a dance from the Dominican Republic which is similar to Salsa (only better in my humble opinion).


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Rozanne,

Great song but yes, cheesy video.
What I did was minimize youtube, so then you can appreciate the song
a lot more without the distraction of the video.

Just a tip for anyone else who wants to really feel the song.

G.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for that I'm Still, 
I mean, it is a truely appalling video! Makes me laugh though, especially the bit when he's is doing something to her face like it is made of plastersine. I think they must have taken that straight from a soap opera.

Here's another funny one. Again, a great song, odd vid, a skinhead called Tyron sitting by a grave doing signing to the whole song.

The Smiths, I know it's over





Now I look at it, when he puts his hands on his head he looks like The Scream.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

The first video is funny "but" the music would be sound to dance too if it meant I got my hands around a babe's hips  "Winner"

The second video makes me "really" "happy", I?ll keep listening to that one to get me in the mood for cutting myself =P (I have harmed myself in the past, so "respect" to cutters and such :? )

Ok Rozanne, The Smiths are good if you want too feel less alone because you'll have something which relates with you... but that will only per-long how depressed you are... when I get round to it... I?ll post a link of one of my own favourite Spanish bands.

Darren.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope you aren't gonna go away and cut yourself cos of that one, dear.

The Police, Roxanne:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I hope you aren't gonna go away and cut yourself cos of that one, darling.
> 
> Here's the next tune in the soundtrack to my life:


Oh how considerate of you, do not worry yourself, I would need some one to kiss it better, and I taste too good for you darling Rozanne, you aren't deserving of my flavour.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Oh how considerate of you, do not worry yourself, I would need some one to kiss it better, and I taste too good for you darling Rozanne, you aren't deserving of my flavour.


Hehe.

I was just about to post this, don't go thinking it's anything to do with your lewd comments above. 

Crowded House, Fall at your feet:





It's just a song I've always liked.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Bob Marley rules:




Beautiful lyrics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh how considerate of you, do not worry yourself, I would need some one to kiss it better, and I taste too good for you darling Rozanne, you aren't deserving of my flavour.
> ...


Sure I won't go thinking it's reverse psychology.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Judie Tzuke, Stay with me till dawn:





Soundgarden, Black Hole Sun:





Mansun, Wide Open Space:




Canadian apparently!

Shabba Ranks, Mr Loverman:




Hilarious video.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Who produces all these videos? :shock:


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I will just edit any evidence of my life then 
Sorry for posting in YOUR thread! *ROZANNE*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

openminded said:


> Well I will just edit any evidence of my life then
> Sorry for posting in YOUR thread! *ROZANNE*


But you've still left a mark of evidence that you exist... *pokes you* yes you're still alive... )))Big squeezey hugs(((


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> _It's the soundtrack of my life_
> 
> Part of it, there is a lot missing.





> What's the soundtrack of your life, Thomas the tank engine? I love the remix version of it with the added drum and bass *nods*


You never reply back to my most important replies!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

[/color]

Madonna, What it feels like for a girl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP6mm1JA ... ed&search=


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2005)

Well since we are on the topic of music, check these two links out, you will not be dissapointed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS5tVyu_ ... ed&search=

This is hawaian roots star Danyo Cummings, miss starling if you like bob you will love this, a little bit of a reggae vibe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URjg4Te9 ... ed&search=






Keziah Jones, African spacecraft, the man himself


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Loki.

Bjork, Play Dead:





       

My all time favorite Bjork song, Joga:


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

EDIT


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > miss_starling said:
> ...


I think you?d make a great model of Thomas? I would love to ride you and pull your steam whistle.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...

Venga Boys, We're going to Ibiza:





Flat Eric:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d72wgT6s ... ed&search=


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Take your pick... 

A*Teens 
ABBA 
Ace of Base 
Agnetha F?ltskog 
Alcazar (band) 
Aliz?e 
Aqua 
Army of Lovers 
ATC 
Atomic Kitten 
Bad Boys Blue 
Basshunter 
Bananarama 
Baccara 
Boney M 
Cappella 
Cascada 
Clea 
Cosmopop 
Dalida 
Despina Vandi 
Eiffel 65 
Emma (band) 
E-Type 
Frida 
George Baker 
Girls Aloud 
Groove Coverage 
Jamie Stevens 
Jean-Jacques Goldman 
Kylie Minogue 
Laura Pausini 
Mina 
Modern Talking 
Mr. President 
Myl?ne Farmer 
Nek 
No Angels 
O-Zone 
Plazma 
Pooh 
Pur 
Renato Zero 
Robyn 
Roxette 
Sandra 
Savage Progress 
Smile.dk 
Spagna 
Spice Girls 
Sugababes 
t.A.T.u. 
Take That 
Toy-Box 
Tunnel dwellers 
Vanessa Mae 
Vengaboys 
Worlds Apart


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> This one goes out to Emulated_Puppy.
> 
> Venga Boys, We're going to Ibiza:


You hurt me


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Meridith Brooks, I'm a Bitch:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Sorry
> 
> I'll go for Ace of Base...


*still in pain*... 

*Sings:*

She leeds a lonely life - she leeds a lonely life

When she woke up late in the morning light
and the day has just begun
she opened her eyes and thought
o' what a morning
it's not a day for work
it's a day for catching tan
just laying on the beach and having fun
she's going to get you

all that she wants is another baby
she's gone tomorrow boy
all that she wants is another baby
all that she wants is another baby
she's gone tomorrow boy
all that she wants is another baby

all that she wants - all that she wants

so if you are in sight and the day is right
she's the hunter you're the fox
the gentle voice that talks to you
won't talk forever
it's a night for passion
but the morning means goodbye
beware of that is flashing on her eyes
she's going to get you

all that she wants ...

*Rubs his head to comfort himself*... :roll:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Extreme, More than words:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > *Rubs his head to comfort himself*... :roll:
> ...


Why are you sorry? why use the same word over and over.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

You should be a DJ Rozanne.
I really think you have a flair, nice repertoire.

Jasmin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

A face of many.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> A face of many.


Much like yourself :wink:

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

openminded said:


> > A face of many.
> 
> 
> Much like yourself :wink:
> ...


Indeed, takes one to know one... but I on the other hand... I don't play with fire.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Debussy, Cathedral Under The Sea:


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> I don't play with fire.


What is your point?
How am I playing with fire?

Jasmin


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Debussy, The Girl With The Flaxen Hair:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

openminded said:


> > I don't play with fire.
> 
> 
> What is your point?
> ...


You play for spite, not pleasure?. And I mean ?pleasure? for both


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Debussy, The Girl With The Flaxen Hair:


And the *beat goes on*
Just like my love everlasting (aww *puppy eyes*... I love you* :lol: 
And the *beat goes on*
Still moving strong on and on

*nods*


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> You play for spite,


I am not being spiteful, I just making observations.
It is you who is assuming now :wink:


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

I think this track sums up most of us on this site.






Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

openminded said:


> > You play for spite,
> 
> 
> I am not being spiteful, I just making observations.
> It is you who is assuming now :wink:


Others would agree with you, you "seem" to be observing... but "PMs", need I say more?

Why did you think I said: "Face of many"?


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Come on Rozanne, you know whats going on here.
Are you going to explain or do I have to?

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

openminded said:


> Come on Rozanne, you know whats going on here.
> Are you going to explain or do I have to?
> 
> Jasmin


Why explain what i already know... I already know Rozanne is enjoying herself but worries she may hurt me, well I'm worried about her emotions as well.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> need I say more?..... Yes
> Why did you think I said: "Face of many"?...... Good question, why?


Jasmin


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> I already know Rozanne is enjoying herself but worries she may hurt me, well I'm worried about her emotions as well.


I am not talking about that, come on Rozanne explain it to him, you seem to have gone all quite?

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Well you did ask nicely and you haven?t asked for me to explain within a PM? so?

Here's you being nice to Rozanne? 



openminded said:


> You should be a DJ Rozanne.
> I really think you have a flair, nice repertoire.
> 
> Jasmin.


But at the same time you send me a PM?about... would you like me to go further?


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> openminded wrote:
> You should be a DJ Rozanne.
> I really think you have a flair, nice repertoire.
> 
> Jasmin.


Oh, that wasn't me being nice, that was me being sarcastic :wink:

Jasmin


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

openminded said:


> > openminded wrote:
> > You should be a DJ Rozanne.
> > I really think you have a flair, nice repertoire.
> >
> ...


Use emoticons to state you're being sarcastic, so we/I don't get confused.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, I don't think Rozanne was confused.






Ah, yes the real Rozanne, finally!

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm gonna get some fresh air by talking my doggy a walk in the woods, see ya later


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

openminded said:


> Oh, I don't think Rozanne was confused.
> 
> Jasmin aka *big meanie* =P



Well I was. "enough said"


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

openminded said:


>


AWWW )Huggies( =D


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dusty Springfield, I think it's going to rain today:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

I have seen the light: 















*Warning, "WTF" Video... may affect your DR/DP... so just listen to the tune*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Eva Cassidy, Time after time:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW97ydJo ... ed&search=

I'm going dancing tonight...

Eva Cassidy, Cheek to cheek:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

> She made waves. Swept the world.


 lol.

Eva Cassidy, Cheek to cheek= Winner.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Simon and Garfunkel, The Boxer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMbnOsmw ... ed&search=

In the clearing stands a boxer, and a fighter by his trade
And he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down or cut him
til he cried out in his anger and his shame
I am leaving, I am leaving, but the fighter still remains
Yes he still remains

Simon and Garfunkel, America:




Aventura, Solo por un beso:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Discovered this piece this morning: sad, reflective, calm and peaceful.

Debussy Cello Sonata part 1:


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Rozanne,

I tried to listen to the piece you posted, but it just kept stopping.
It may be my computer 

Jasmin


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Which one? Some of them just don't have many sources...

Schumann Piano Concerto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbuIXnhE ... ed&search=

Inspiring playing.

Though I prefere this piece:

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No.3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9Y_1Lfa ... ed&search=

Maurice Ravel's, Jeux D'eau:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWeAbgA5 ... ed&search=


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Rozanne it was this one, can you find another copy.
Does it stop on your computer?






It was lovely

Jasmin


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you enjoy Bach?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

openminded said:


> Rozanne it was this one, can you find another copy.
> Does it stop on your computer?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Very funny DARREN!

Jasmin :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

openminded said:


> Very funny DARREN!
> 
> Jasmin :wink:


"Replies in a cocky posh tone of voice"

Ohhhh *places the back of his hand on his forehead*... how i try!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It played fine for me, there are other copies usually in the column on the right.

Rollergirl, Superstar:





Rollergirl, Luv U More:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hd-DODL ... ed&search=

N-Trance: Set you free (remix):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9FYEfA4 ... ed&search=

Prodigy, Out of Space:




Beastie Boys, Intergalactic:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you mind if I post some music on this thread Rozanne?
I know its kind of the sound track for your life.

G.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Go for it.

Cypress Hill, Insane in the Brain:





Propeller Heads, History Repeating:





Beastie Boys vs. Propeller Heads:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The So Solid Crew, 21 Seconds:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I've got 21 seconds to go, then you can take to the decks G.
> 
> The So Solid Crew, 21 Seconds:


*miss_starling loses 1000 bonus points* lame tune!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Enjoy.

G.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Coldplay, In my place:





Ocean Colour Scene, The day we caught the train:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

openminded said:


> Do you enjoy Bach?


I'm not familiar enough with titles, but Bach is amazing, yes. I probably prefere Chopin though.

The Streets, Blinded by the lights:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Morrisey:

Some girls are bigger than others:





William, it was really nothing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Coldplay: The hardest part

G.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Morrisey's like my Animus,

The Smiths - Wonderful Woman





Here her head, she lay
Until she?d rise and say :
"i?m starved of mirth;
Let?s go and trip a dwarf"

Oh, what to be done with her ? 
What to be done with her ? 
Oh ...

Ice water for blood
With neither heart or spine
And then just, and then just
To pass time; let us go and rob the blind

What to be done with her ? 
Oh, what to ...
What to be said of her ? 
Oh ...

But when she calls me, I do not walk, I run
Oh, when she calls, I do not walk, I run
Oh ...
Oh ...

Oh ...


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet. I'm still here by the way. Haven't snuffed it yet. Thanks for posting Cam.
Rozanne


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

*Big relaxing sigh... ahhhhhh*... time for a real tune? 






First It Giveth - Queens Of The Stone Age

Make sure it's *loud*


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Now I can't get it out of my head :shock:

Greg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Quick post another song, that might help.

Greg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Guess she's not in the mood to help you Gred


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I'm considerate...  sooo :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Was it something I said?... gawd... women are sooo hard to work out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

How I would love to push your "buttons"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

It's just as much... these magic fingers of mine are a lot to handle... don't think you'd be able to "cope" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Ya know... that bottle of yours is gonna crack... why not just come along with ease?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Time will tell...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

*Smirks*... You don't lose? *looks at finger nails*.... "*Promises*... *Promises*"... tutt tutt :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey now... what's this word "forced" all about?  I'm not using any effort at all... *Sits back and chills*


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

A coffee would be nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Two sugars with "squirty" cream please... :roll: 

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

*Zips mouth*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Two sugars with "squirty" cream please... :roll:
> 
> :twisted:


Rank. That sounds disgusting.

Everyday I am dissappointed by how impractical and uneducational my AQA a-level in Chemistry is. Yesterday I was bereft over the fact I have no idea what Turpentine is. Today, the mind boggles over the afforesaid beverage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

> the mind boggles over the afforesaid beverage.


LOL :lol:

You too Eh!

Greg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Well now you know where I live, the film clip for that track was filmed literally round the corner from my place.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Just for the record, us English folk are twisted, but coming round "for coffee" is not usually done like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

erm...  The "squirty" cream wasn't for the coffee...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I notice you are using the  smilie quite a lot lately.

Don't mind me, Em. I mean, now you've ascertained the cream doesn't go in the coffee I'm quite relieved.

Coffee sans creme is okay, it's the other things on the menu I'm steering clear of.

I'm taking a leaf out of Clover's book. Trying to anyway...Teasing you is one thing I can't give up. :twisted:

Not to say you are like a menu, though it would be quite funny to make one:

Darren's Delights
The international Coffee bar.

Soup of the day - cyber-stilton and broccoli with "crispy" croutons

Meal deal - one large masochist seasoned with self-monitoring passionfruit.

Desert - creme caramel served with continental coffee of your choice.

Cyber chat and playstations located at every table!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I?m trying to make it more acceptable? ironic how I explain myself? now it won?t be acceptable, If anything? it will make people feel uncomfortable with me.

I mind every one? the confusion from it is starting to over whelm.

Be yourself Rozanne, I?m already fake myself (DR/DP)? I want some one ?real? to look up to. Go easy with me today, I?ve only just stopped crying which lasted for a hour and a half.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh darling, what have you been crying about?

Please don't get me started


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Sarah Jane? the girl I told you about whos boyfriend left her ?just? as they brought a house? well her and my bother ?got off? with each other last night? and she?s been texting him a lot?

Why does this upset me?

Because my bother is 32 and everything I am not? seems like I?m jealous but it?s more to do with becoming aware how much life I?ve missed out on? and I?ve ?woke up? to how much more I ?could? lose out on? why do I have to carry on like this?... why when all I want is for my pain to be eased by so one caring enough?. Life has to be more easy then this, maybe I need to look at the bigger picture? I want to hold hands with some one who gives me butter flies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Darren's Delights
> The international Coffee bar.
> 
> Soup of the day - cyber-stilton and broccoli with "crispy" croutons
> ...




Heh, good move? made me smile, thank you.

You know, I just want to get ?lost? in some woods and live like humans were meant to live?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn?t do much fooling around with Sarah Jane, if anything I was nice and understanding? I gave a rose which she thanked me for? but that was out of considerate? my brother Carl is a nasty piece of work, he will crush her and the only reason he?s able to ?get in? with her is because she?s on the rebound, I spoke to her last night before they all went out? I advised her to say single because she would be come more independent? she agreed and said she?s going to just have fun? maybe I should have been like I am here? and just came out with ?if you?re stopping here tonight, you?re welcome to stop in my bed?? just show I feel comfortable with her?. Humm but the main thing which pisses me off is how my brothers and sister have done so well? it?s as if I?ve been giving a weak deal of cards.

Yeah? I need a long-term relationship, I want to ?build? something ?strong? with some one? something which is ?meaningful?, I want us both to feel sucure and able to relie on each other? you?ve hit the nail on the head?

Yeah again you?re totally right? I?m addicted to excitement? I need to feel my facial muscle smile thought? maybe taking my time to build up to something ?good? would be more worth while?

Yeah? I?m that numb to it? it?s only because you?ve made me aware about it that I can see what I?m doing? because I?m numb to it? it?s not all that exciting? so if I were to take brakes? it would be more enjoyable any how.

I need to get back to the gym, I gonna start going every week day for one hour (I used to go three times a week for 3-4 hours) so I?m out of the house, then for the rest of the day I can go to the croft and make myself useful, I gotta see people happier due to me? I?m good at cheering people up at the croft? so I?ll do much more of that.

Thank you for your help today Rozanne, I really needed it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I've downloaded these:

Brain Sync - Total Relaxation
Brain Sync - Sound Sleep
Brain Sync - Ecstasy

http://www.brainsync.com

"Brain Wave Therapy"

I'm gonna see how much they can relax me.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I need to feel my facial muscle smile thought?


In my dissociated state all I could do was laugh and smile. Pressing the "joy" button was all I had left because my memory and abilities in conceptualising things like the future and the past were messed up. I basically felt out of control. And I found that no matter how much fun or joy I had, it was no substitute for happiness.

They say joy is the fleeting momentary enjoyment, whereas happiness is the longterm enjoyment of your life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Again you?ve make me realise something else? do you see and think more clearly now? Seems as if you?re brighter, and you were bright before hand. Yep, I keep pressing the joy button to make a kind of ?fake? long-term happiness? but I?m aware of the gaps in the middle when I take breaks from pressing the button because I?m just so tired. I guess this is where a sincere relationship helps a long with a job and family? if you spread all your eggs out? only "some" can break as you'll still have others eggs? but if you put all your eggs in one basket (like me on the computer all the time) when the basket falls? all the eggs break.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

The Nurse Who Loved Me (Failure wrote it) - A Perfect Circle 






This one 'makes' me 'feel'...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't cry, it's a very beautiful tune. I would like to do a cover of it. I love the vocals and the chord changes. Just the first three words are so exquisity expressive, being in the minor key, they are a very sad way of saying "say hello". Just exquisite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I want to listen to this one while holding some one, It might trigger me to feel warmth and love... Yeah, "Say hello"... It draws you inwards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Aphex Twin - Window Licker






Smooooooottttha... 

Aphex Twin - Window Licker - MTV remix


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Sandpaper Kisses - Martina Topley-Bird






It's a sound track from a game called Fahrenheit:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_(video_game)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Only you - Portishead (Melts me)






Humming - Portishead






Glory box - Portishead (Live - you might have heard this one)






This is my "type" of music.


----------

